# Anyone Bought From This Vendor?



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

If you are offended by my word usage, my apologies. But I can't explain it any other way. This guy has Helix amps listed for dirt cheap prices. He's located in Slovakia and I know nothing about him except that he has a douchie picture on his profile and it inspires zero confidence. So maybe that's not a great way to evaluate a seller but it's difficult to navigate fleabay and not get bit at some point if you shop there long enough. Anyway thanks for any input!


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

First impressions are usually the most accurate... he does look like a loser in his profile pic.
The kind of guy that would befriend you, just to shag your sister...


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

haha, well his hat does say **** the world.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Thats a face you can punch for no reason at all and not feel guilty about


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

You guys are cracking me up... 😂😂😂


----------



## RandyJ75 (Dec 4, 2006)

I would be very careful buying anything from that guy, the amp's he is selling could be fakes. Ask me how I know,
I don't think that Paypal can help you in Slovakia.


----------



## mkars1 (Nov 13, 2009)

I bought a couple Genesis Series3 amps from him last month and were in very good shape almost as good as described, happy with the deal it was a good price. If he had something else I wanted and a good price I would not hesitate. His picture is another story LOL.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ask yourself. What if you need to make a warranty claim?

Ge0


----------

